# Snowboarding for 1st time, just bought some gear…



## MrFire (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys/gals,
I'm going snowboarding next week for the first time. I was wondering if my board will be too hard to learn on. It's a Burton Custom flying V 159 and mission bindings ( Both used.) I received as a present some Nike Vapen 2014 boots. 

I'm 5'9 and weigh 205lbs with a size 10 boot. I've been reading that my boots are a little soft which is good for beginners but not sure how much more difficult it will be to learn on this board as opposed to a LTR. Any advice? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

A 159mm!!!!!!!!! you need to size up quite a bit my friend; you'd be better off 'snowboarding ' down the slopes on your bare feet. the board's measured in centimeters and I'm sure millimeters was just a typo but that really stood out to me lol.

The flying V is just a camber profile though, so you're probably riding a Custom flying V or Feelgood flying V(those are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head but there are more). Regardless, you won't have any problems except for what is normal when learning how to ride.  Try not to think about how your gear may or may not be affecting you as it'll just throw you off. If you learn to ride with the boots, bindings, and board you're going to be riding for the foreseeable future that's all the better for you anyways. Just try to have fun and hopefully you're getting lessons; they make everything better for you in the short and long term meaning there's no reason not to get them except $$$.

The LTR is a piece of junk pretend they don't exist.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Not a bad size for your weight I'm 6'3 225 and would get on a 159 no problem, perfect size park board for me. at your weight you should be golden on that set up.


----------



## MrFire (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the response guys!

Sorry I was typing too fast, I edited what kind of board i have. It's a Burton Custom Flying V 159. I plan on taking a full day class the first day and hopefully a 3day lift pass after. I'm glad this board suits my size, and hopefully it give me many years of use!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm warning you now. Keep snowboarding for at least a week. Don't just quit after the first day. The first day is the hardest and it starts to click on the third or fourth day.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

^ this. Starting off with a days' worth of lessons is a great idea, and make sure you hang in there for 3 days at least 

and your instructor should teach you this, but learn to fall without using your wrists.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes! Tuck your arms into your chest if you're Definately going down don't break your fall just let it happen.


----------



## MrFire (Feb 5, 2014)

Well just an update. I came back from Whislter and it was a blast. The first day was brutal but it clicked eventually. I fell a lot trying to work on my "S" turns while going downhill. I ended up breaking my board the 2nd day out. I don't know how but I had to rent a board for the other two days. I ended up trying a 157 burton process. It was a sweet little board. Now I'm off to find a new board for my size. Thanks again guys


----------



## MrFire (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ouch! :dizzy:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

lol how did you do that?:blink:


----------



## MrFire (Feb 5, 2014)

No clue how i did that but it must of been when i took a spill when toe side caught. I fell quite a few times but I would imagine the board would have taken the flex.


----------

